# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aldrovanda nano tank



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

This is a nano biotope that I created accidentally when in a hurry to find places to put my newly collected Aldrovanda vesiculosa. I've put in a couple of photos of where it was collected too.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Dear Hispid,

Wow! What a beautiful tank! The plants go together so nicely. I too like growing Australian native plants so it's great to see a tank with them and some lovely pictures of their habitat.

Do you have any animals in the nano tank? Has the _Aldrovanda vesiculosa_ flowered in your tank? What do the flowers look like? I have some Bladderwort (_Utricularia gibba_ subspecies _exoleta_), which has nice little yellow flowers. I'd love to get some _Aldrovanda_ but I've never seen it for sale, and I'm not lucky enough to be able to collect some as it isn't native to Victoria of course. Do you know of any mail order nurseries that sell it?

From Alex.


----------



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanx for the nice words. Both the Bladderwort and the Aldrovanda have buds but haven't flowered yet. I want to get Threadfin Rainbows for the bowl (if not sparkling gouramis). At present there is just the range of fauna that came with the plants and the soil. I don't know any mail order places that sell it. I think Dave Wilson in Darwin sells it but he's wholesale. Your LFS might be able to order it through him. I think his company is Aquagreen.

Cheers Tony


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Threadfin Rainbows sound nice, but aren't they shoaling fish? Could you fit enough for a shoal in such a small tank?

Thanks for telling me about Dave Wilson. I will ask about ordering some _Aldrovanda_ at the local "plant specialist" LFS.

From Alex.


----------



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

Really cool. I love this kind of thing-- it's nice to see something so interesting and so different from the 'same old stuff.' Keep us posted on the tank's progress!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I also appreciate seeing collected plants, and the habitat they were found in. Very cool!

What are your climate conditions? Do you get freezes, or are you in a Southern region? (Sorry to be so geographically challenged).

I'd vote for Sparkling Gouramis - they are lovely little fish, with wonderful and fascinating behaviours, and I've had them actually breed in a heavily planted community tank! Two fry survived. They also make this cool "creaky" noise when either disputing their territories or showing off for the females (I'm not sure which). 

Very nice nano tanks!
-Jane


----------

